# Ontario train in trip?



## ziffle (Mar 31, 2008)

Trying to convince my girlfriend that this would be a great way to do this! Anyone ever train in from these forums. All info would be appreciated.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Interesting idea and I've never heard of this before. I took the snow train out of the Soo a couple of times back in the late 80s when I moved to Michigan. It was a fun thing to do for someone from the south. I remember the train stopping at many dirt road crossings with people getting on and off and didn't think much of it at the time. Now I'm very curious if fishing was what they were up too...

Nothing to contribute to your thread but I'm gonna watch!!


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Did it 2 years ago going into Lodge 88 on Esnagi lake. Biggest benefits are cost and no weight limit. We boarded in White River. I think it was around 45 minutes. Very nice scenery. I've flown in also. If you're not worried about cost or weight I think flying is better


----------



## UPEsox (Feb 2, 2018)

FIL has done it into the Wabakimi wilderness. Said it was the best trip of his life. 

I've fished the wabakimi via float plane and can tell you its worth it.


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

I used to train into Oba lake at Tatnall camp to hunt moose in the fall and fish in the spring. We parked at Hawk Junction and took the Algoma central railway in and got dropped off on the side of the tracks and took a boat to camp accross the lake. Those were some good times. We used to laugh when we would be out walking on a moose hunt and run into some surprised hunters who were surprised to see us there as they paid big bucks to fly in to the secluded area lol


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Took the train to Hearst several times with snowmobiles. Dropped off people at remote camps for ice fishing trips. Looks like a good time.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

I've taken the train from Missinaibi to Esnagi lake, mile marker 88, 6 times. I've always stayed at Camp Esnagi due to it's mid lake location and most of the best fishing spots being on the upper half of the lake. You unload your gear, carry it 75 yards or so to docks and load in boats and/or the larger barge from Camp esnagi to be driven 30-45 minutes up the lake to the lodge. Mar Mac and lodge 88 are much closer to the starting point but further from the good fishing. Keep that in mind for your daily runs up the lake as the lake is 27 miles long.

I've flown to other lakes and out side of the weight limit and possibility of not flying due to weather flying is also an awesome experience taking off and landing on water. 

Taking the train in for a first timer is a more comfortable way to do it and a great experience as it travels through the bush passing by lakes and wildlife vs flying over in a plane. 

Also a burger and a few beers at Ernies in Missinaibi to get the trip started is a great way to set the tone.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Also a burger and a few beers at Ernies in Missinaibi to get the trip started is a great way to set the tone.


Always stopped there for burgers when snowmobiling. Great place


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

bowhunter426 said:


> Always stopped there for burgers when snowmobiling. Great place


Just don’t lose track of time by relying on the metric clock hanging on the wall if it’s still there.


----------



## Curt (Jan 5, 2011)

The Algoma Central Railroad discontinued passenger service in 2015 much to the dismay of many camp owners (like me), moose hunters, fisherman, lodges, other businesses, and Native American communities. There has been a push by various groups to resume the passenger service but so far it has not happened.


----------

